# Top bar entrance question



## Kenneth Summers (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello, I have only one top bar hive I started in late May. They have drawn out about 14 bars of comb and I do see capped honey. My question is I only have two 3/4 inch holes for an entrance. Should I add more holes for them? My hive is 4 ft long with 15 inch bars, it just seems like its crowded at the entrance and like they have slowed down building comb. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Probably wouldn't hurt to be honest.
They will slow down during a drought. I'm thinking you have it as well?


----------



## Kenneth Summers (Apr 9, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Probably wouldn't hurt to be honest.
> They will slow down during a drought. I'm thinking you have it as well?


Yeah we've been really dry lately.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

The weaker hive (my lang) I am feeding sugar syrup to get the queen to start laying again.


----------

